# Need a new car, but have no money!!



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

It doesn't just rain, it pours!! Our car is on its last legs, it keeps cutting out while driving!! We have no money saved and we can't get a loan anywhere! Hubby needs it for work, so without it, we are screwed!! I'm not about to take out a payday loan but the banks, even tesco won't let us take a loan out  

Any ideas how to get some money lol


----------



## Mrs_Jones (Mar 5, 2013)

Credit card?

Local credit union?

Family member?

Loan from you hubbys employer?

Hope you can sort it out one way or another!


----------



## sallyloo (Aug 12, 2013)

First of all, I am so sorry for your stress. I considered not replying because I know it has been a while since this was posted, but maybe someone will be motivated by my post. When you are desperate for money, and loans are not an option you have to get creative. There has to be some sort of service you can offer. There has to be something you are good at. Just try not to worry too much and start thinking =)


----------

